

Alleged CrunchPad Specs Revealed: Will Michael Arrington Beat the Apple Tablet? - snewe
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20090731/tc_pcworld/allegedcrunchpadspecsrevealedwillmichaelarringtonbeattheappletablet

======
zain
Mike Arrington's reaction to the leak: "i'm completely ripshit mad"

<http://twitter.com/arrington/status/2949113649>

~~~
vaksel
if the press is "bs", maybe he'll release the correct specs

~~~
axod
Correct specs:

    
    
      * No keyboard
      * No way to stand the screen up
      * No way to protect the screen in a bag
      * Costs more than a laptop

~~~
ajju
* no hdd or way to install programs locally. Yay!

------
TrevorJ
I think it is hugely ironic that Mike is as mad about the leak as he is.

~~~
jeremymims
Or perhaps he knows that if you want a bigger fire, you start fanning some
flames.

~~~
wmeredith
This. He linked directly to the "leak" in the same breath he said he was
"ripshit mad" about it. Mad my ass.

------
jws
If he really wants a "big boy" grade leak that deserves anger it will need to
include unachievable specs, like a dual core Atom 330 processor running at
1.8GHz and an 8 hour battery life @ 2 pounds, so that the media can then
respond to his eventual product release with _well, it's nice, but they didn't
really hit the mark_.

------
tvon
Nonsense headline.

First, there has been no solid evidence that the Apple Tablet is even coming
(just a "confirmation" that was only confirming that the rumor existed).

Second, _how_ would the CrunchPad "beat" the Apple tablet? By existing? By
coming out first? In build quality? User experience? Price point?

That said, would anyone here pay $400 for that thing? I'm not sure,
considering for that I could get an iPhone, iPod Touch (more portable and with
native apps, but with the diminished small-screen experience) or a netbook.

------
BRadmin
Arrington promised: "The next time we talk about the CrunchPad publicly will
be at a special press and user event in July in Silicon Valley."

Now end of July -- did this happen?

------
pistoriusp
No. I personally don't think he will beat the "Apple tablet." (If such a thing
will ever come into existence). Because I think he has very little style.

